

Web designer salaries / some basic web design tips - pmsaue0
http://webdesignledger.com/infographics/the-anatomy-of-an-effective-web-design

======
pmsaue0
Interesting that they have waiting tables in there as a common previous job.
That's what it was for me, particularly while I was learning Ruby/Rails.

I would love to see something like this for other computer related jobs

